# Death of a Lamp...



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

My dear little Professor isn't so little anymore. He's been getting bigger and clumsier all the time. As, ya know, growing creatures do.

Anyway, he has taken to hanging upside down on the lampshade beside my computer. I thought it was funny because I had already nicknamed him my koala kitty (when he was a baby he would hang on my hand like a koala in a zoo pic). I started keeping the light turned off so he couldn't burn himself and finally unplugged it altogether. You see who rules in my house. :roll: 

This morning I was typing along and heard a tremendous racket. I turned to see the Professor had finally learned to climb to the top of the lamp. Now instead of hanging he was sprawled across the top of the shade. I cracked up and went to get my camera. But before I could find it the shade snapped and broke. The Professor was left draped over the side clawing at the shade until it fell off completely. I laughed and laughed. 

He's not hurt, by the way. I set the shade aside and went back to work. He walked around the shade and then got on the table where the lamp sits. He started meowing in the way he does when he wants something.

"Too bad," I said. "You broke it."

"MEOW!"

"I don't have time to fix it. I told you this would happen."

The Professor keeps trying to convince me to fix it and maybe I should before he breaks something else! :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Lamp*

LOL - I can just picture the scene :lol: 

seashell


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hehehehehe!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

catgirl83 said:


> You see who rules in my house. :roll:


From my experiance, that's the way it is in nearly every house. 8)


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Lamp*



seashell said:


> LOL - I can just picture the scene :lol:
> 
> seashell


You stole the words right out of my mouth, lol!


----------

